# i love taking pictures



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i have just been enjoying my SLR allot lately. so here are a few more pics.



male 2 month old yellow Solomons island leaf frog.









red amazonicus pair

















male Darkland









male popa


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't bekieve the quality of those pics! They could be in National geographic. WOW

Glenn & Laura


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

You love taking them I love LOOKING at them!  

Great pics! Where'd you pick up that leaf frog? You have any more?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

they came from Patrick Nabors i think he still has a few. i was on the waiting list for 6 months till i got mine.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

some more.

darkland









male mancreek


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

sounddrive said:


> they came from Patrick Nabors i think he still has a few. i was on the waiting list for 6 months till i got mine.


Did you get a group or just that single animal? Those guys, with their direct development, have always intrigued me! Very cool!


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

melas said:


> Did you get a group or just that single animal? Those guys, with their direct development, have always intrigued me! Very cool!


 

i was planning on getting three but i ended up getting a group of four. i have another post on here with more pics of them and a video of one of the males calling. they are only 2 months old. Patrick told me that its crazy that they are calling already. way i see it they must like the tank i setup for them.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

sounddrive said:


> i was planning on getting three but i ended up getting a group of four. i have another post on here with more pics of them and a video of one of the males calling. they are only 2 months old. Patrick told me that its crazy that they are calling already. way i see it they must like the tank i setup for them.


Haha! Awesome! I'll look for that post! Thanks!


*EDIT* Found the link - in case anyone else wants to see!
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/38882-my-new-additions.html

Awesome!


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

alright ill slow down i just cant help it i see a good shot i gotta take it

male o lam









adult female quin









more of my mancreek trio


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

No need to slow down for my sake!  Looking great!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful images. How in the world do you get these pictures without the frogs hiding on you, especially the quins and o lamsi.

Also could you tell us a little about your settings, do you use a flash ect.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Very impressive pictures but even more very impressive frogs!
Those are prob the most frogs I haven't seen before in one post, they are all fantastic looking!


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

These really are impressive.

How many darklands do you have? What line?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i am using a cannon rebel Xsi with a sigma 50mm 1-2.8 macro with a tamron f 1:1 teleconverter. my settings are full manual mode, f20, 1/20 shutter, with flash no delay and auto ISO.

as for getting the shots they are all through the glass so that helps. most of my frogs see me allot so i can almost pet most of them. not that i would. otherwise i just pop in to check them camera in hand an snap a few shots at random.

here is my popa trio.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

michaelslenahan said:


> These really are impressive.
> 
> How many darklands do you have? What line?


 
i have 2 male at the moment and a female on the way once the weather warms up. they are WC/LTC from about 3 years ago.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice pics! i really need to get a macro lens.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

SI shots???


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## amphibianaddict (Mar 21, 2009)

That last picture is priceless. All are absolutely stunning. I think i should upgrade my camera


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

COOL how about cayo de aguas and chiriquis? 

Those blue springs in the last popa picture?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

yes they are blue springs i have most of my tanks seeded pretty heavily with them.

male chiriqui








pic of both 3 days after i got them. so they were still a bit banged up from shipping.









cayo male
















cayo female


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Great shot of the male Cayo!!!


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

sounddrive said:


> i am using a cannon rebel Xsi with a sigma 50mm 1-2.8 macro with a tamron f 1:1 teleconverter. my settings are full manual mode, f20, 1/20 shutter, with flash no delay and auto ISO.



push that lens to it's limits! right down to f 2.8 on iso 200-400 with tungsten WB (or another)without flash for awesome results... the depth of field on that lens will be oustanding. 

also on the XSI, try the new mirror lockup function with a tripod. incredible clarity in the shots.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Maverick those are some good tips, gonna try those when I get home

Steve where did you get the blue springs from?

And do you have any more pics of the quinqs and maybe some of your vents?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah those are some sharp pics. I need that kind of camera!
Those chiriquis are what you used to think were brunos right? How did you find out they were chiriquis? I'm starting to think my cayo de agua's are really chiriquis also, these pics suck compared to yours but you can see what I mean -


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

don't worry chris I am struggling taking pictures of frogs as well, and I went to school for photography. However in my defense I studied large achitectural building mainly black and white and printed everything myself in a darkroom. Still trying to get a handle on the digital, I'm oldschool when its comes to photography


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

honestly i bought them as Bruno's but the pics of all the Bruno's look nothing like that. then i read and heard that the Bruno's most recently brought in were not Bruno's but chiriqui so i still trying to get to the bottom of their origin. that said i should probably go with Bruno as they came from a very reputable breeder who sold them as Bruno.

I'm going to have to give some of those setting a try see what i come up with.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

oh and the blue springs came from randy (dartsami)


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

great pics! 

aguas are some of my favorites.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Soundrives pic's were taken at Iso 400. 


For ChrisK your exif data shows no flash ? That may help some ? 

I found an exif viewer add-on for Mozilla

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3905

It has really helped, ok not that much, but has helped some with my photography. I tend to look at all photos with this and use it as a good starting point to see what works best for me.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah those were actually through the glass and with no flash, the purpose was more to compare how mine are similar to his "brunos" and are probably chiriquis also instead of cda's. I think a much better camera (or lens) would help a lot more than just flash though


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the SI pics! Are you supplementing them? Nice red color.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i use naturose with all of my frogs.

here are a few i got today.

female cayo








amazonicus pair
















fat female quin








some juvi quins
















baby rio guarumo








male o lam








female bruno/chiriqui?


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad to see so many beautiful and healthy frogs


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

kamazza said:


> Glad to see so many beautiful and healthy frogs


 
that you very much, i try to keep them all in good health and happy as i can.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

female Ami








male guarumo








campana tad in the egg








male and female imis servicing some tads








3 day old juvi from the above 2


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

solomons island leaf frogs and their tank.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Very high quality pics mate, i bet that camera had a big price tag on it 

The one of the tad in the egg is amazing.

Brilliant stuff...

Richie


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

just adding some more.

female variabilis








male rio and juvi








juvi cayo








one of the leaf frogs








male intermedius


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful, You'll have to show me how you get those amazing shots, one day


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Lovely leave frog!!


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

INBICO Variabilis

























baby cayo


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Gah! Your frogs are so beautiful! I'm not experienced enough to get thumbs OR pums sounddrive! You and your temptations........


----------

